# PS3 or Xbox 360?



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Which do you think is better the PS3 or the Xbox 360?
Personaly I like the PS3, but I have yet to get an Xbox 360.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 14, 2010)

another one of those? oh well X3
i think they are both great systems. they have oth their advantages and disadvantages


----------



## Barak (Mar 14, 2010)

YEAH 360 !!!!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Which do you think is better the PS3 or the Xbox 360?
> Personaly I like the PS3, but I have yet to get an Xbox 360.




I'm gonna have to go with the dragon on this one and say PS3.  I used to own a 360, and it broke in less than 2 years.  I know it was used, but come on...besides I like the look of the PS3, and I also get to stick it to Microsoft.


----------



## slydude851 (Mar 15, 2010)

I perfer PS3 over Xbox although I would like an Xbox just so I can play with my friends at school and such.


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 15, 2010)

I only own a 360, so thats where my vote goes


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 15, 2010)

Have had two 360s in the past year, still love the system though. Want a PS3, but only for a few games.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2010)

Both systems are good in their own way.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 15, 2010)

Still happy with my Xbox 360. But only one thing is goin to make me insane, the Xbox die too fast that u have to send it to Microsofty back for repairing and not only 1 times lol.
But still havin nice Games


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm a Sony man myself.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 15, 2010)

computer


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 15, 2010)

Played MW2 on the 360 at my friends house over the weekend...it sucked so much dick it's not even funny. Shit connection (We had Open NAT types so it wasn't on our end), everyone on there sucked so bad (I went 75-11 with a spas and I hadn't played MW2 in over a month), really shaky operating system, took a while to do things. Microsoft seemed very unreliable (shit customer service, takes 1-2 months to get your broken 360 back) and with a 50% failure rating (guestimate, I know it's like 58%-60% but for arguments sake..). I compare 360s to Ipods and Ford trucks. Everyone wants them, everyone has them, and they all suck more dick than I.


----------



## Riley (Mar 15, 2010)

360 has a larger selection of games that interest me, but I primarily game on the computer.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 15, 2010)

blesglfjghlfjkh

boooth are good systems with their pros and cons! there's no "better" system there's only what fits your gaming preference.


----------



## lionalliance (Mar 15, 2010)

Ps3
Since that's the only system I have


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.shrani.si/f/3r/ps/3AOtjKZn/ps3-has-no-games-court.jpg :V


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> http://www.shrani.si/f/3r/ps/3AOtjKZn/ps3-has-no-games-court.jpg :V



While completely untrue, that is supremely awesome.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> http://www.shrani.si/f/3r/ps/3AOtjKZn/ps3-has-no-games-court.jpg :V



Untrue, but still very funny. ;D

ps3 since I own one.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 15, 2010)

Ps3 can play bluray, but 360 has games I actually want to play. 

Fyi, only 1 in 3 xboxs were estimated to have failed out of the first wave shipped out in 2006/2007. People act like it was 9 out of 10 failed. Personal anecdotes don't support your position.

I've had a launch 360 (which is one of the 2 out of 3) for going on 4 years. I've overheated it once on accident. Returned to me in 2 weeks for free, +1 month of gold.

See what I mean?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Fyi, only 1 in 3 xboxs were estimated to have failed out of the first wave shipped out in 2006/2007. People act like it was 9 out of 10 failed. Personal anecdotes don't support your position.



1 in 3 is still a pretty high failure rate.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Most of all the games for consoles hit computers eventually.

But if I had to pick, the 360 would be my pick.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 16, 2010)

I prefer the xbox 360, mainly because of xbox live. It beats PS3's online.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 16, 2010)

Tommy said:


> 1 in 3 is still a pretty high failure rate.


GOD do I hate the failure rates. Not bad if you get a good 360, but *horrible* if you buy a bad one. My brothers (I have 4, all younger) have gone through at least three Xbox's in the last year. I have two broken in my basement right now. -.-     Kind of banking on the 360 Pro pulling through.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> GOD do I hate the failure rates. Not bad if you get a good 360, but *horrible* if you buy a bad one. My brothers (I have 4, all younger) have gone through at least three Xbox's in the last year. I have two broken in my basement right now. -.-     Kind of banking on the 360 Pro pulling through.



I've had only one break on me so far after around 2 and a half years. I think I'm pretty lucky... 

Most of my friends, however, have gone through at least 2.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 16, 2010)

I guess I'm really, really lucky. My first-model 360 Elite red-ringed exactly once, and that was during a momentary power failure that not-quite-reset the power brick. Unplugging it and plugging it back in solved that problem; Aside from that, it's run reliably for 48-hour periods at a time, and still goes strong.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 16, 2010)

Tommy said:


> 1 in 3 is still a pretty high failure rate.



While this is true, it's a lot less than people are making it out to be - Which is my point.


----------



## Onewing (Mar 16, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> another one of those? oh well X3
> i think they are both great systems. they have oth their advantages and disadvantages



What he said up there.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 16, 2010)

Ps3 is better, I sadly own an xbox


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ps3 has just as many good exclusives as the 360. This includes Uncharted 1 + 2, Little Big planet, God of war 1-3, Gran turismo 5, Ratchet and Clank, Killzone 2, and many others.


----------



## MrKovu (Mar 16, 2010)

I personally prefer the 360, the only reason I want a PS3 is for GoWIII.


----------



## Envy (Mar 17, 2010)

So far, PS3 is winning.

That's gotta be a first here o3o;;


But yeah, I vote PS3. Too many games for it I like or am looking forward to Xp


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 17, 2010)

360 people are off having fun on their 'boxes. (I just got done with mine )


----------



## Runefox (Mar 17, 2010)

Envy said:


> So far, PS3 is winning.
> 
> That's gotta be a first here o3o;;



Yeah, back when they cost an arm and a leg and the soul of your first-born child, PS3's were the black sheep of the console world, especially with Microsoft's head start in the current generation. Up until very recently, pretty much every poll asking about this has said "X-Box, hands down". Interesting how these things work, eh?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ps3 has just as many good exclusives as the 360. This includes Uncharted 1 + 2, Little Big planet, God of war 1-3, Gran turismo 5, Ratchet and Clank, Killzone 2, and many others.




And don't forget about the Metal Gear Solid Series (especially 4), Heavy Rain, and Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't really say that one is better than the other. I prefer the selection of 360 games, but I would get a PS3 if it had any exclusive titles that actually interested me. FF13 would have been a PS3 seller for me had it not also been released on the 360. Can't justify paying $360 for 1 game when I could get it for $60 on the system I already have (even if the PS3 version supposedly has a few graphical perks).

I don't know much about PSN, but I hear (while free) it's crap compared to XBL. $35 per year for a quality service is reasonable despite the fact that Microsoft could charge much less and still turn a considerable profit.

While PS3 does get points for being a Blu-ray player, I could just buy a Blu-ray drive for my PC.


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

I already have an Xbox 360, now the PS3 isn't good enough right now to get me to switch over to it.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 17, 2010)

> While PS3 does get points for being a Blu-ray player, I could just buy a Blu-ray drive for my PC.


Yeah, but those weigh in at about $100 right now, don't they? Why not just spring the extra $100 for a game console while you're at it?


----------



## WolfieTeen (Mar 17, 2010)

Both are great ... I got a ps3 with 23 games now.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 18, 2010)

I use both systems regularly and have to say I prefer the PS3 greatly over my buddies 360.  I find the PS3 to be much more reliable, and the user interface also simpler and more appealing to me (Its shiny)  As for the 360, it kinda reminds me of a nuclear reactor, kinda sounds like one too when it first turns on.   And that power brick, freakin huge.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 19, 2010)

I have both as well.   I orignaly got xbox cause i knew more ppl had it than ps3.
MGS4 did get me to get the system. 
Almost got ff XIII on xbox but went for ps3.
glad i have both cause i can get a bigger selcetion of exclusive titles.

I do enjoy the xbox live over ps3 one. But maybe thats cause im more used to it?


----------



## Taren Fox (Mar 19, 2010)

Many more furs on Xbox LIVE.


----------



## Milo (Mar 20, 2010)

I never expected PS3 to actually be ahead!... wow... usually the halo fans come in and start fragging and t-bagging the place up with their xbox360 love :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I never expected PS3 to actually be ahead!... wow... usually the halo fans come in and start fragging and t-bagging the place up with their xbox360 love :V



I never was a major FPS fan. I did get halo 3 but never got any extra map packs. been like over a year and half i last played it.  Last FPS game i played that i enjoyed was borderlands. dont own any other FPS other than those 2, and no idea where my halo game is.

I enjoy both system a lot, but sadely some halo fans do make me embarsed i have a xbox.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 20, 2010)

Milo said:


> I never expected PS3 to actually be ahead!... wow... usually the halo fans come in and start fragging and t-bagging the place up with their xbox360 love :V



*achem*

Fuck. Halo. 

Just thought I'd get that out there.


----------



## Kryn (Mar 20, 2010)

Neither, PC is better


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry, I've never owned a MS console, but I dig my PS3; how else could I play Ratchet & Clank?


Edit: ... or play Blu-rays? Or stream from Netflix? Or stream from an external drive? ...etc.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sorry, I've never owned a MS console, but I dig my PS3; how else could I play Ratchet & Clank?
> 
> 
> Edit: ... or play Blu-rays? Or stream from Netflix? Or stream from an external drive? ...etc.



It's called a computer.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Computers are for porn, not games or movies, silly!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 20, 2010)

I have played both and I own a PS3 and I think the PS3 is better because you get more bang for your buck out of it IMO


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Or stream from Netflix? Or stream from an external drive? ...etc.



Actually, the 360 can do Netflix and the external drive bit. Format support is fairly good, actually, on-par with the PS3 as far as I can tell.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

Bewteen the two they are both good consoles, but I prefer the PS3. Honestly, the exclusives on that system just appeal to me more than those on the 360.


----------

